

The Wal-Mart You Don't Know - gislebertus
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/77/walmart.html

======
physcab
Interesting article. I was tempted to start boycotting Wal-Mart, but that is
the nature of business.

I'm currently reading The Prize and there are many similarities between Wal-
Mart and Standard Oil. I wonder if the government will ever break up Wal-Mart.

Is there a limit to how big a company can get?

